# AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?



## Viking30k (13. Februar 2017)

*AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Hi sind diese AIO Waküs sinnvoll um einen I7 7000k @ Stock tackt zu Kühlern oder wird das nichts bringen? 

Habe momentan mit dem phanteks ph-tc14pe unter Prime 80° und bei Games so  70° bis kurzfristig 76°  würde es gerne Kühler haben^^

ich dachte an die Corsair CW-9060014-WW Hydro Series H110 280mm 

Aber bringt das überhaupt etwas oder sollte man gar die Finger von AIO weglassen?

Danke

oder die H110i GT 280 mm^^


----------



## Ryle (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Generell lohnt sich ne AiO nur wenn man keinen Platz hat oder den Wärmetausch verlagern will. Mit ner H110 kannst du bei höheren Drehzahlen 1-3 Grad rausholen, lebst dafür aber auch mit höherer Lautstärke. Im niedrigen bis mittleren Drehzahlbereich unterhalb der 1500rpm, bringt es wenig bis nichts.
Prime Werte sind aber auch realitätsfern und ansonsten sind die Temperaturen auch nicht wild. 

Schau lieber wie weit du den 7700K undervolten kannst, da haste deutlich mehr von. Nicht nur geringere Temperaturen, auch weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Grundsätzliche Ursache bei hohen Temperaturen aktueller Intel-Prozessoren ist die miserabele Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip und Heatpreader.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Ok hm der läuft schon mit 1,2V bei 4,5GHZ


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Wenn du hoffst die Kühlleistung zu steigern, dann ist ein AiO nicht sinnvoll. Die Kühlung wird auf einem Level sein, vlt 1-2 Grad besser


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Wieso willst du es kühler haben?
80° sind kein Problem für den Prozessor und kühler geht nur mit deutlich mehr Aufwand.
Selbst mit einer teuren Wakü erreichst du nicht wirklich bessere Werte, was schlicht daran liegt, dass die Kühlfläche des Chip so klein ist.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hi sind diese AIO Waküs sinnvoll um einen I7 7000k @ Stock tackt zu Kühlern oder wird das nichts bringen?
> 
> Habe momentan mit dem phanteks ph-tc14pe unter Prime 80° und bei Games so  70° bis kurzfristig 76°  würde es gerne Kühler haben^^
> 
> ...



Ohne OC 80 Grad? Mein 6700k@4,6ghz (600mhz oc)  wird in Prime ~76 Grad warm, kann es sein, dass dein Kühler ziemlich unbrauchbar für so einen Prozessor ist? Lieber einen anständigen Luftkühler wie den EKL Olymp, da es dich deutlich günstiger kommt und er so gut wie jede 280er Aio ist.


----------



## Chimera (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Lieber einen anständigen Luftkühler wie den EKL Olymp, da es dich deutlich günstiger kommt und er so gut wie jede 280er Aio ist.



Und was ist dann sein Phanteks Doppelturmkühler  ?


----------



## Viking30k (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Hi also ich habe jetzt doch mal diese Wakü gekauft Wollte mal was neues probieren und endlich mal den Slot für eine Soundkarte etc. Frei haben den der Phanteks immer verdeckt hat.

Ich muss sagen bin doch recht überrascht gewesen als ich die ersten Tests gemacht habe

Prime hat sich nach der gleichen Zeit wie mit dem Phanteks bei 73° eingestellt mit dem Phanteks ist er bis 85° Hoch gegangen

Bei World of Warcraft war das höchste beim Phanteks 77° Bei der Wakü nach 2 Stunden CA: 68°

Und Endlich Platz im Gehäuse xd Leise ist die Wakü auch die Pumpe höre ich nur Etwas wenn ich sie auf Max hochdrehe 

Dennoch habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zu dem Gerät

1. Ich nutze Silentwings 2 Lüfter auf dem Radiator würde das mit besseren Lüftern oder denen wo dabei waren noch besser werden? Habe gelesen die wo dabei sind seien grausam laut^^

2. Ist das normal das die Backplatte auf dem Mainboard Rücken etwas weg steht? Also 2 Hülsen liegen nicht ganz auf die anderen 2 seltsamer weiße schon Habe auch noch mal alles geprüft ist alles richtig montiert

Dann kommen da doch so Bolzen aufs Mainboard wo der Kühler dann auf dem CPU Festgemacht wird die stehen auf dem Mainboard auf beim Phanteks waren es Plastikhüllen hier Schrauben macht das nix aus?

3. Wo ist der Radiator am besten aufgehoben ? Ich habe in oben am Deckel vom Gehäuse montiert und die Lüfter von Unten draufgeschraubt und so gedreht das die nach außen Pusten ist das Optimal?

4. Und letzte Frage darf man die Lamellen durchbohren mit den Schrauben der Lüfter? Ich habe extra andere schrauben verwendet die nicht soweit reindrehen^^

Das war es auch schon xd bin aber momentan echt begeistert von dem Gerät


PS: Habe XMP an mit 3000er Ram und Turbo bei 4,5Ghz


----------



## Chimera (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Bzgl. der Backplate und Bolzen: wenn man exakt(!) nach Anleitung vorgeht, dann kann man es gar nicht falsch machen. Zumal den Modellen ja nicht Unmengen an Zubehör beiliegt, sondern eben nur das nötigste  Leider kann ich dir bei der Backplatesache nicht gross helfen, da Cryorig da nen eigenen Weg geht und eben ne echte Backplate aus Metall beilegt und die deckt die ganze Backplate des Sockels ab (sieht bei mir wie auf den Bildern aus).
An der Vorderseite kommen dann erst so Gummiisolierscheiben ran, darauf dann die Stehbolzen mit dem Gewinde (Bild 2). Leider gibt es aber bei den AIOs keinen Standard und obwohl weder Corsair, noch Cryorig oder NZXT sie selber bauen, sondern von OEMs produzieren lassen, weichen die meisten Modelle trotzdem z.T. stark voneinander ab. Aber eins ist bei allen gleich: man sollte keinesfalls(!) die Schrauben am Radi zu weit reindrehen, denn wenn man den Radi beschädigt, dann kann er auslaufen. Drum sollt man schon die beiliegenden Schrauben verwenden, denn die sind ja abgemessen und passen. Da aber SIlent Wings 2 nun mal nicht für Radis gemacht sind, ist es da eh so ne Sache  Drum nutze ich auf beiden Radis die Silent Wings 3, die sind ja mit passenden Löchern für Radis. 
Und wegen dem anbringen, nun, da kannst du sie anbringen wo du willst. Kann halt einfach sein, dass sie in gewissen Positionen bissel lauter zu Werke geht als in anderen, wobei dies nicht imemr zutrifft. Ich hab meinen 280er jedenfalls im Deckel, dort stört er mich am wenigsten und bei er Silent Loop hab ich ja immo nur den kleinen 120er, der im Heck gut aufgehoben ist. Du kannst ihn selber in die Front, den Deckel, am Boden (wenn Platz vorhanden) oder, oder... einsetzen, es muss dir ganz alleine passen. Sprich nur du ganz alleine kannst mit testen herausfinden, wo es für dich am besten passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Hm also ich habe genau nach Handbuch aufgebaut und vorher noch ein Youtube Video angesehen die Schrauben die dabei waren um z.b. Beispiel den Radiator am Gehäuse zu Montieren wären so lang gewesen das die durch die Lamellen durch gegangen wären darum habe ich von meinem Gehäuse welche benutzt damit das nicht der Fall ist^^ 

Gleiches war bei den Lüftern der Fall habe unterlegscheiben aus Gummi verwendet ^^ Die Schrauben die auf dem Mainboard aufstehen gefallen mir aber gar nicht so gut laut Handbuch und Video aber Richtig so also ohne Gummi Scheibe oder Ähnlichem


----------



## MySound (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Wenn der Lüfter nicht richtig aufliegen sollte hättest Du das mMn schon lange an den Temperaturen gespürt 

Ich hab mal eine AIO mit defekter Pumpe erwischt, da hats Mainboard ca 10 Sekunden nach einschalten zu piepen begonnen und sich sofort drauf abgeschaltet.
Ähnliches dürfte mit einem nicht richtig aufliegenden Kühler passieren.


----------



## Chimera (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Die langen Schrauben sind meist für Push &Pull, wenn es davon 16 Stück hat. Sind es nur 8, dann ist es für 2 Lüfis. Normal liegen den Corsair AIOs aber auch jeweils 4 kurze bei, um den Radi am Case befestigen zu können. Nun, das Hauptproblem: im Gegensatz zum Nexxxos Radi von der Silent Loop, hat jener von der Corsair keinen (!) Schraubenschutz, sprich nimmt man zu lange oder dreht zu weit rein, kann man es beschädigen. Und Grad bei Fremdschrauben hät man dann wohl die Pokarte, denn dann könnt Corsair gar ne RMA verweigern. 
Übrigens, Bluebeard von Corsair ist ja auch hier im Forum aktiv, er kann dir bei spezifischen Fragen zu ihren Produkten wohl am besten helfen


----------



## Luke_92 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

das wichtigste ist den kaby zu köpfen, hab selber nen 7700k, einfach den HS runter, reinigen, Klebereste entfernen, gegen Flüssigmetall tauschen, denn HS auf der äußeren Oberfläche mit dem beigelegtem Schleifpad vom Flüssigmetall abschleifen, auch dort Flüssigmetall rauf, und schon hast du 15-20 Grad weniger.
ich hab übrigens eine NXZT Kraken x62 Wakü mit 2 Be quiet silent wings 3 high rpm lüfter. unter Last ist wirklich nicht viel Unterschied zu einem Alpenföhn Olymp, ein paar Grad vielleicht, aber im idle ist sie dafür schon ein gutes Stück leiser, zu dem sieht es schick aus gerade mit der RGB Beleuchtung, habe seitlich ein Glas (Corsair Carbide 400c)
und das viele Gewicht vom Olymp hat mir irgendwie nicht so getaugt, da ist schon ein ordentlicher Druck am Prozessor drauf.

Gruß


----------



## KelevRa161 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob ich die Lüfter vor dem Radiator mache (Luft durchsaugen) oder dahinter (Luft durchpusten)?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

MasterLiquid Pro 240 - Push oder Pull ?!


----------



## Luke_92 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

vor allem die Lautstärke wird anders, hatte vorher Luft durchsaugen, jetzt habe ich Luft durchblasen, das ist wesentlich leiser (das liegt einfach an der Physik der Lüfter, hat nichts mit dem Radiator zu tun)


----------



## Scoch (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: AIO Wakü für I7700K sinnvoll oder nicht so?*

Bezüglich der Backplate des Befestigungssystems, bei meiner H100i V2 ist genau dasselbe, sie hat etwas Spiel. Mit dem Anbringen des CPU-Blocks wird das Ganze jedoch befestigt und funktioniert ohne Probleme, das sollte bei der H110i genau so sein, brauchst dir also keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------

